# Dx for products of conception



## Kdailey (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to pregnancy related diagnosis codes and need some assistance on how to code the following final diagnosis:

Products of conception: chorionic villi and decidua, consistent with products of conception

Would this be a pregnancy diagnosis code or a missed abortion diagnosis code?


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

Kdailey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to pregnancy related diagnosis codes and need some assistance on how to code the following final diagnosis:
> 
> ...



Missed abortion dx...no longer pregnant.


----------



## Kdailey (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------

